# Envio y recepcion info PC a PIC serial o paralela



## led_led (Feb 1, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro.

deseo saber si alguien por ahi tiene algún circuito y programa que pueda recibir, decodificar y tambien transmitir datos desde un PC a un PIC y viseversa.

Agradeceria su colaboración.

A la espera de sus comentarios.


----------



## Aristides (Feb 1, 2007)

En la publicación, "Nuts & Volts"; #41/2, #64 y  #89, encontrarás unos ejemplos para VB y BASIC Stamp, creo que los podrás adaptar.

Los artículos de la revista "Nuts & Volts", están en el CD de Parallax o en los sitios;  http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/nvcolumns/Nuts_Volts_Downloads.asp y 
http://www.todomicrostamp.com/parallax_argentina/indice_nv.php


----------

